# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ cho năm Ất Mùi 2015

## tanphivan2

*Tết Nguyên đán (Tết Cả) là lễ hội lớn nhất trong các lễ hội truyền thống Việt Nam từ hàng ngàn đời nay, là điểm giao thời giữa năm cũ và năm mới; giữa một chu kỳ vận hành của đất trời, vạn vật cỏ cây.

Tết Nguyên đán Việt Nam từ buổi "khai thiên lập địa" đã tiềm tàng những giá trị nhân văn thể hiện mối quan hệ giữa con người với thiên nhiên, vũ trụ qua bốn mùa xuân-hạ-thu-đông và quan niệm "ơn trời mưa nắng phải thì" chân chất của người nông dân cày cấy ở Việt Nam... Tết còn là dịp để mọi người Việt Nam tưởng nhớ, tri âm tổ tiên, nguồn cội; giao cảm nhân sinh trong quan hệ đạo lý (ăn quả nhớ kẻ trồng cây) và tình nghĩa xóm làng...

PHÒNG VÉ VTC cung cấp vé máy bay tết 2015 giá rẻ tất cả các hành trình của tất cả các hãng hàng không trong nước & quốc tế.


​Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé máy bay tết Ất Mùi 2015 về quê hoặc đi chơi xa thì ngay bây giờ hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ với nhân viênPhòng vé máy bay VTC để sớm sở hữu vé tết 2015 với giá rẻ để không còn phải lo lắng chuyện không đặt được vé Tết nữa.

Đặt vé máy bay tết nguyên đán 2015 tại VTC bạn sẽ được :


Bán vé giá rẻ: luôn có vé giá rẻ hơn những phòng vé và đại lý vé máy bay khác từ 5 – 10%.Chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất: Giao vé, chứng từ thanh toán, hóa đơn VAT tận nơi, nhanh chóng. Luôn tận tình hỗ trợ khách hàng hoàn vé, hoặc thay đổi giờ bay theo yêu cầu phát sinh một cách nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất.Đội ngũ Booker chuyên nghiệp có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm book vé trong nước và quốc tế. Do đó, Khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi được nhân viên phòng vé VTC tư vấnThanh toán linh hoạt:Bạn có thể đến trực tiếp đại lý thanh toàn hoặc thanh toán cho nhân viên giao vé ngoài ra chấp nhận thanh toán chuyển khoản qua hầu hết ngân hàng lớn tại Việt Nam.

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ - VÉ MÁY BAY TẾT 2015

Cam kết đem đến cho bạn những dịch vụ tốt nhất.
nguồn : http://vtcvietnam.edu.vn/*

----------

